# Introducing Lucy who passed away 25.10.16



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

My beautiful Persian Lucy passed away in Recovery last week. I am devastated beyond words and I think posting a photo of Lucy might help. She was my life.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

She looks a lovely girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CatiaS (Nov 3, 2016)

So, so pretty... sorry for your loss mate..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sleep tight beautiful Lucy xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

So beautiful 

Sorry for your loss, RIP Xxx


----------



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

I am so sorry, I am not good with getting around sites and forums and just noticed there are messages for Lucy here. Thank you everyone for your kind words. Almost four weeks has now gone by and I still cry everyday. I am obviously not alone with such loss of such beautiful cats.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry, such a pretty tortie girl x


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry for your loss. She's a bonnie thing, with lovely hazel eyes. xxx Hugs x


----------



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments. A day has not gone by when I haven't sat and cried my heart out for Lucy. Its been four weeks and one day and the pain is still so unbearable. The worst is when I hear a sad song, just heard Neil Diamond singing Hello my Friend Hello and my world has fallen apart again. Cant believe she is gone.







I have found this forum such comfort as I have noticed non pet lovers have absolutely no compassion whatsoever when I speak about Lucy. So again thank you all. x


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry for your loss its the one thing im dreading .when i lost my smokey i just looked at the food bowl for days i never moved anything still got her stuff to this day as you can see by the pic this long haired black stray i found .i swore i wouldnt go through it again .but cant leave a cat on the street so took her in.glad i did wish she would stop hogging the bed and snoring


----------



## sue m (Nov 3, 2016)

Brambles the cat looks so beautiful, I love long haired cats but now Lucy is gone I so miss grooming her. I used to moan about having to do it every day, having to cut her claws etc and now I get excited if I find a hair on the curtains. The weeks haven't really helped and even this weekend I broke down again. So yes I understand your dreading it. I don't think I can get another cat as I don't think I could go through this pain again in a few years time. I had forgotten to remove her litter scoops from the cupboard and found them recently, that was hard and in fact they are still there. In the attic is everything she had from posts to cage to beds and I don't think I will ever be able to remove them. Thank you for your kind words, means a lot. x


----------



## Brambles the cat (Jan 15, 2017)

I would seriously think about another cat ,because theres a lot of cats or kittens that need homes and i would think it would help you with the healing process .we all go through loss weather its human or pets even though i class my brambles as family .its one thing in life that cant be avoided.Brambles the cat is lovely but the mad half hour at night is driving me nuts lol.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@sue m you are right in thinking that most of us on this forum have had to deal with the same heart breaking pain of losing a beloved cat, so we do understand what you are going through.
No cat can ever be 'replaced' but we can go on to find ways of loving another even when we dread the inevitable happening again at some distant point.
You obviously have a lot of love to give and have experience with a breed that can be quite hard to find suitable homes for. be kind to your self and allow yourself to move on just a little from this loss and open your heart to another needy feline, the right one is out there waiting for you.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/134632263238293/
https://www.facebook.com/StrawberryPersianCatRescueUK/?fref=ts


----------



## newfymomma (Mar 10, 2017)

So sorry for your loss she was absolutely beautiful xxx


----------

